# Update On Dovena Pigeons



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very happy to report that 26 of Dovena's apartment pigeons left NYC yesterday heading for Texas and California. We are hoping to get the remaining birds shipped to new homes after Thanksgiving and before the Christmas mailing crunch hits.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Well done, Terry*

Well done! I'm sure you must've put in one heck of lot of hard work getting that kind of result!

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I am absolutely thrilled to read this. You have truly worked magic. I know you are a super moderator but that needs to be changed to the SUPER MARVELOUS MODERATOR. 

I know this helps make you feel better. It does me.

Maggie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Terry. That's wonderful news.  

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank goodness for that!!!!!!! Thank you, Terry.

Does Dovena have any breeding pairs left and, if so, does she understand/agree on the importance of replacing the eggs with plastic ones? 

If not perhaps she would agree to giving them a 50% sprouting barley diet!


Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh! Excellent news!

I am very happy for Dovena, and for her Birds...

Good work..!

Who is footing the bills, if any, for the transport of these Birds?

Which is a busibody way of asking if passing-the-hat might be a nice gesture here?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry, 

Are the remaining birds, that haven't left yet, parents and babies?

This is great news, thanks for sharing.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, that really is just great news all the way around, for those who worked 
OT-over time-that is to achieve the result, and also for Dovena and her pigeons. I'm sure she'll miss them but hopefully she will also feel a weight lifted as well. 

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Asolutlely*

Fantastic! Great News!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Terry for the update!!!

EXCELLENT NEWS!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Truely amazing! No wonder you're wiped out!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

This is wonderfull news, Terry! Thank You for the update and for helping Dovena find loving homes for her pidgy's!

Denise


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

All the birds shipped on Wednesday have safely arrived at their destinations on Friday morning. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

*Whew!*That is what I've been waiting to hear.

Good job to all who were involved. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh, that is terrific news!!!!!!!! Hurray for everyone who was involved with this effort --- and for Dovena, too, for being willing to do the best thing for her birds.

I'm so relieved and happy to hear this!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are still about two dozen birds at Dovena's unless they have been gotten out in the last day or two. With the Christmas shipping rush right now, I suspect they cannot be safely shipped until the week of Dec. 26 at the earliest.

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

may be a bit late but that was a very nice thing to do terry  i hope the rest finds homes  have not been on in awhile reading up on everything


----------

